# Shame: Not guilty, The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl



## Spy Master

Officer ignored warnings that teenager was terrified
*·* Defence says 'confirming the kill' standard practice

An Israeli army officer who fired the entire magazine of his automatic rifle into a 13-year-old Palestinian girl and then said he would have done the same even if she had been three years old was acquitted on all charges by a military court yesterday.

The soldier, who has only been identified as "Captain R", was charged with relatively minor offences for the killing of Iman al-Hams who was shot 17 times as she ventured near an Israeli army post near Rafah refugee camp in Gaza a year ago.

The manner of Iman's killing, and the revelation of a tape recording in which the captain is warned that she was just a child who was "scared to death", made the shooting one of the most controversial since the Palestinian intifada erupted five years ago even though hundreds of other children have also died.

After the verdict, Iman's father, Samir al-Hams, said the army never intended to hold the soldier accountable.

"They did not charge him with Iman's murder, only with small offences, and now they say he is innocent of those even though he shot my daughter so many times," he said. "This was the cold-blooded murder of a girl. The soldier murdered her once and the court has murdered her again. What is the message? They are telling their soldiers to kill Palestinian children."

The military court cleared the soldier of illegal use of his weapon, conduct unbecoming an officer and perverting the course of justice by asking soldiers under his command to alter their accounts of the incident.

Capt R's lawyers argued that the "confirmation of the kill" after a suspect is shot was a standard Israeli military practice to eliminate terrorist threats.

Following the verdict, Capt R burst into tears, turned to the public benches and said: "I told you I was innocent."

The army's official account said that Iman was shot for crossing into a security zone carrying her schoolbag which soldiers feared might contain a bomb. It is still not known why the girl ventured into the area but witnesses described her as at least 100 yards from the military post which was in any case well protected.

Advertisement
A recording of radio exchanges between Capt R and his troops obtained by Israeli television revealed that from the beginning soldiers identified Iman as a child.

In the recording, a soldier in a watchtower radioed a colleague in the army post's operations room and describes Iman as "a little girl" who was "scared to death". After soldiers first opened fire, she dropped her schoolbag which was then hit by several bullets establishing that it did not contain explosive. At that point she was no longer carrying the bag and, the tape revealed, was heading away from the army post when she was shot.

Although the military speculated that Iman might have been trying to "lure" the soldiers out of their base so they could be attacked by accomplices, Capt R made the decision to lead some of his troops into the open. Shortly afterwards he can be heard on the recording saying that he has shot the girl and, believing her dead, then "confirmed the kill".

"I and another soldier ... are going in a little nearer, forward, to confirm the kill ... Receive a situation report. We fired and killed her ... I also confirmed the kill. Over," he said.

Palestinian witnesses said they saw the captain shoot Iman twice in the head, walk away, turn back and fire a stream of bullets into her body.

On the tape, Capt R then "clarifies" to the soldiers under his command why he killed Iman: "This is commander. Anything that's mobile, that moves in the [security] zone, even if it's a three-year-old, needs to be killed."

At no point did the Israeli troops come under attack.

The prosecution case was damaged when a soldier who initially said he had seen Capt R point his weapon at the girl's body and open fire later told the court he had fabricated the story.

Capt R claimed that he had not fired the shots at the girl but near her. However, Dr Mohammed al-Hams, who inspected the child's body at Rafah hospital, counted numerous wounds. "She has at least 17 bullets in several parts of the body, all along the chest, hands, arms, legs," he told the Guardian shortly afterwards. "The bullets were large and shot from a close distance. The most serious injuries were to her head. She had three bullets in the head. One bullet was shot from the right side of the face beside the ear. It had a big impact on the whole face."

Advertisement
The army's initial investigation concluded that the captain had "not acted unethically". But after some of the soldiers under his command went to the Israeli press to give a different version, the military police launched a separate investigation after which he was charged.

Capt R claimed that the soldiers under his command were out to get him because they are Jewish and he is Druze.

*The transcript*

The following is a recording of a three-way conversation that took place between a soldier in a watchtower, an army operations room and Capt R, who shot the girl

*From the watchtower [three-way conversation between watchtower soldier, the operations room in another location, and finally, Captain R, the officer on the ground near watchtower* "It's a little girl. She's running defensively eastward." "Are we talking about a girl under the age of 10?" "A girl about 10, she's behind the embankment, scared to death." "I think that one of the positions took her out." "I and another soldier ... are going in a little nearer, forward, to confirm the kill ... Receive a situation report. We fired and killed her ... I also confirmed the kill. Over."

*From the operations room* "Are we talking about a girl under the age of 10?"

*Watchtower* "A girl about 10, she's behind the embankment, scared to death."

A few minutes later, Iman is shot from one of the army posts

*Watchtower* "I think that one of the positions took her out."

*Captain R* "I and another soldier ... are going in a little nearer, forward, to confirm the kill ... Receive a situation report. We fired and killed her ... I also confirmed the kill. Over."

*Capt R* then "clarifies" why he killed Iman

"This is commander. Anything that's mobile, that moves in the zone, even if it's a three-year-old, needs to be killed. Over."

• This article was amended on 1 September 2010, to make explicit that the opening watchtower conversation is between three participants
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2005/nov/16/israel2

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Spy Master

@Solomon2 your barbarians

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indus Falcon

Spy Master said:


> @Solomon2 your barbarians


Lets see what that spineless zionist says now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spy Master

Indus Falcon said:


> Lets see what that spineless zionist says now.


He would try to justify this barbarian act with another barbarian act...!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

Monday, February 07, 2005




Elder of Ziyon
*Accusers of IDF captain: We lied - he didn't shoot the Arab girl point blank*

_The soldiers who slimed the IDF captain did more damage to the IDF reputation than anybody. Shame on these losers._ 

Accuser of 'Confirmed Kill' IDF Captain: We Lied 

Captain "R." is on his way to aquittal following a major breakthrough in the trial of the IDF commander accused of intentionally killing an Arab girl. 

The prosecution's key witness admitted Sunday to having lied during the investigation. 

Two soldiers in R.'s unit had testified that he carried out a point-blank "confirmed-kill" of 13-year-old Arab girl Iman al Hams, who had entered a closed military zone adjacent to the Girit IDF position last October. R. testified that though he and his soldiers had opened fire on someone they assumed to be a terrorist based on intelligence information and the fact that the girl threw a bag toward them - he denied confirming the kill at close range. 

Three weeks ago, one of the accusing soldiers admitted that he had not actually seen the shooting, contradicting previous testimony he had given. Now, Lieutenant S., who had been on lookout duty during the incident and subsequently accused R. of shooting the girl at close range admitted during his cross-examination by defense attorney Elad Eisenberg, that he and his fellow soldiers had been lying all along. 

Eisenberg asked S. whether it was accurate that following R.'s suspension, S. had bragged to his fellow soldiers, saying, "We managed to get rid of the company commander." 

S. answered: "Not exactly. I said it humorously. Most of the soldiers in the company didn't care about the girl who was killed. Many people did it in order ... to get rid of the company commander." 

Eisenberg said: "Did what?" 

S. answered: "Lied during the investigations." 

Eisenberg then accused S. of lying to investigators when he told them that he saw R. confirm the kill by firing two individual bullets, followed by a burst of fire toward the girl. 

Repeating the question of whether or not he told the truth, S. said his words were not "intentionally," false, then argued that they were not meant "maliciously" and finally admitted: "I didn't exactly lie ... I said an untruth." 

Following the development, the defense requested that the prosecution withdraw the indictment altogether, but the request has been declined so far. 

The judge, Lt.-Col. Aharon Mishnayot ordered R., who has been confined to his army base - released, that his weapons be returned to him, and that he be reinstated into the Givati Brigade. "It is an inarguable fact that the dramatic development with regard to the testimony of Lieutenant S., who admitted flat-out that he did not tell the truth during the military police investigation, significantly undermines at least the value of this witness's testimony," Mishnayot said. 

R. was in good spirits upon his release. "I have missed my job and my unit, and am happy that in the end justice is being brought to light - what you saw today speaks for itself...."​
Though the story was reported widely in the world press, including headlines such as "IDF Captain Shoots 13-year-old 20 Times," the fact that the facts of the case have been increasingly challenged has been virtually ignored. Already in October, IDF Chief of Staff Lt.-Gen. Moshe Yaalon told the cabinet that the girl had been dispatched by terrorists as a decoy in order to draw out soldiers and turn them into targets for terrorist snipers. Yaalon also explained that the girl was in a closed military area. In addition, the girl reportedly threw a bag at the soldiers - a suspicious move, under the circumstances, even though the bag was later found to contain only schoolbooks and no explosives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Spy Master said:


> He would try to justify this barbarian act with another barbarian act...!


I agree with you. He is actually dumb enough to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Indus Falcon said:


> Lets see what that spineless zionist says now.


Just because something is recycled doesn't mean it benefits the environment.


----------



## Morse_Code

Barbarians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Morse_Code said:


> Barbarians


Just another day in paradise.



Solomon2 said:


> Monday, February 07, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder of Ziyon
> *Accusers of IDF captain: We lied - he didn't shoot the Arab girl point blank*
> 
> _The soldiers who slimed the IDF captain did more damage to the IDF reputation than anybody. Shame on these losers._
> 
> Accuser of 'Confirmed Kill' IDF Captain: We Lied
> 
> Captain "R." is on his way to aquittal following a major breakthrough in the trial of the IDF commander accused of intentionally killing an Arab girl.
> 
> The prosecution's key witness admitted Sunday to having lied during the investigation.
> 
> Two soldiers in R.'s unit had testified that he carried out a point-blank "confirmed-kill" of 13-year-old Arab girl Iman al Hams, who had entered a closed military zone adjacent to the Girit IDF position last October. R. testified that though he and his soldiers had opened fire on someone they assumed to be a terrorist based on intelligence information and the fact that the girl threw a bag toward them - he denied confirming the kill at close range.
> 
> Three weeks ago, one of the accusing soldiers admitted that he had not actually seen the shooting, contradicting previous testimony he had given. Now, Lieutenant S., who had been on lookout duty during the incident and subsequently accused R. of shooting the girl at close range admitted during his cross-examination by defense attorney Elad Eisenberg, that he and his fellow soldiers had been lying all along.
> 
> Eisenberg asked S. whether it was accurate that following R.'s suspension, S. had bragged to his fellow soldiers, saying, "We managed to get rid of the company commander."
> 
> S. answered: "Not exactly. I said it humorously. Most of the soldiers in the company didn't care about the girl who was killed. Many people did it in order ... to get rid of the company commander."
> 
> Eisenberg said: "Did what?"
> 
> S. answered: "Lied during the investigations."
> 
> Eisenberg then accused S. of lying to investigators when he told them that he saw R. confirm the kill by firing two individual bullets, followed by a burst of fire toward the girl.
> 
> Repeating the question of whether or not he told the truth, S. said his words were not "intentionally," false, then argued that they were not meant "maliciously" and finally admitted: "I didn't exactly lie ... I said an untruth."
> 
> Following the development, the defense requested that the prosecution withdraw the indictment altogether, but the request has been declined so far.
> 
> The judge, Lt.-Col. Aharon Mishnayot ordered R., who has been confined to his army base - released, that his weapons be returned to him, and that he be reinstated into the Givati Brigade. "It is an inarguable fact that the dramatic development with regard to the testimony of Lieutenant S., who admitted flat-out that he did not tell the truth during the military police investigation, significantly undermines at least the value of this witness's testimony," Mishnayot said.
> 
> R. was in good spirits upon his release. "I have missed my job and my unit, and am happy that in the end justice is being brought to light - what you saw today speaks for itself...."​
> Though the story was reported widely in the world press, including headlines such as "IDF Captain Shoots 13-year-old 20 Times," the fact that the facts of the case have been increasingly challenged has been virtually ignored. Already in October, IDF Chief of Staff Lt.-Gen. Moshe Yaalon told the cabinet that the girl had been dispatched by terrorists as a decoy in order to draw out soldiers and turn them into targets for terrorist snipers. Yaalon also explained that the girl was in a closed military area. In addition, the girl reportedly threw a bag at the soldiers - a suspicious move, under the circumstances, even though the bag was later found to contain only schoolbooks and no explosives.



Justice prevails, as usual in the land of the cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Indus Falcon said:


> Just another day in paradise.
> 
> Justice prevails, as usual in the land of the cowards.


This isn't the first time this incident was "recycled": link


----------



## maximuswarrior

Thank God my daughter doesn't live in that hellhole. Just imagine losing your child by such barbarians. Killing innocent people has become a sport. Got to feel for the Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indus Falcon

Solomon2 said:


> Just because something is recycled doesn't mean it benefits the environment.


Dumb logic, but nothing better can be expected form a Zionist. 90% of the time recycling does help the environment!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

maximuswarrior said:


> Thank God my daughter doesn't live in that hellhole. Just imagine losing your child by such barbarians. Killing innocent people has become a sport. Got to feel for the Palestinians.


You don't think they're laughing at you for falling for such crap?


----------



## maximuswarrior

Solomon2 said:


> You don't think they're laughing at you for falling for such crap?



Stop spewing nonsense. Countless people have lost their lives. Every life is precious. These soldiers are clearly sick in their heads. It is sickening how people can walk away unharmed after committing such a crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

> These soldiers are clearly sick in their heads. It is sickening how people can walk away unharmed after committing such a crime.


Do you expect all Jews to be utterly perfect? The court revealed the Jews lied. The prosecution against their Arab commander fell apart and he was reinstated. 



maximuswarrior said:


> Stop spewing nonsense. Countless people have lost their lives. Every life is precious.


Then why are you emphasizing jew-hatred rather than the welfare of human beings? 

As I wrote in 2005:

_...NOT teaching *you* the truth about history and current events is a kind of mercy, isn't it? What could you do if you accepted it? Would it drive you mad? Would the lives of yourself or your relatives be at threat from terrorists who would suddenly see you as a Zionist? 

You can't do much, but you can do this: refrain from actively encouraging Pakistanis, Americans, and others to accept the distorted "narrative" forced upon you and your family by terrorists. If you are ever to get out of the soup you are in now, you'll need everyone's help, and that help starts by rejecting genocidal terrorist goals and methods like forcing little girls to impersonate suicide bombers.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/not-guil...nian-girl-17-times.71103/page-2#ixzz4QHLKufSq_


----------



## litman

where the hell is the fu*king UNO now????probably cant say anything against its' daddy.shame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Sometimes I think Hitler did the right thing (if he did) to Jews.


----------



## Solomon2

PakSword said:


> Sometimes I think Hitler did the right thing (if he did) to Jews.


The point of recycling this decade-old _drek_ is to stir up exactly the murderous Jew-hatred that Hitler cultivated. Having someone "safe" to hate is very important for many people. 

It's also evil. Do many Pakistanis care about that?


----------



## Solomon2

Saif al-Arab said:


> Anyone who kills an innocent person deliberately let alone a woman/girl or worse a female child should be given no respect or praise of any short. Let alone not face any punishment.


That may have been part of why these Jews tried to do the dirty on their Arab commander, but the news story only mentioned that they didn't like him.



> This is not news. The bias in Israel is strong. Everything goes as long as the oppression of Palestinians continues -


So it is that Jew-hatred receives unconditional approval from Jew-haters, even when - as here - it's an Arab who did the killing and Arabs who compelled one of their own children to enter a closed military area.



> - and more land is grabbed in the West Bank. Stockholm Syndrome and all that.


We've discussed before that it's Arabs who do the "grabbing".


----------



## PakSword

Saif al-Arab said:


> You should really avoid such statements and think about them before uttering them.



I didn't represent Islam and Muslims when I wrote that. It was my opinion and I will stick to it.

Anyway, if you talk about Islam, what does Islam say when Muslim women and children become hostage or are killed in any part of the world? What is the responsibility of Muslim Ummah towards the Muslims of Palestine, Kashmir, Rohangiya etc? Continue trading with the oppressors so that they keep killing us and teach each other lesson of morality?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

This coward captain should slaughter,because Israeli army kill child and women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Saif al-Arab said:


> Is this thread not about an Israeli officer who killed an Palestinian woman? Where is his ethnicity stated and why does this even matter when we are talking about an Israeli soldier?


It's right there in the O.P.: _Capt R claimed that the soldiers under his command were out to get him because they are Jewish and he is Druze. _

And yes, I think it makes a difference, because I don't think Jews would have followed orders so literally and would have refrained from shooting the girl. 

If I recall correctly, this sort of thing happened once before, decades back - a bunch of Arabs were shot in a village newly-occupied by Israeli forces, just for violating curfew. While yes the soldiers were following orders, their literal wooden interpretation that resulted in needless deaths was deemed inappropriate and how to interpret orders flexibly in such situations became part of Israeli soldiers' training.

(You know this is a most uncommon event because posters had to reach back five and then eleven years to find such an incident - the same one, both times.)


----------



## MadDog

Despicable act of cowardice, it is a shame IDF didn't punish this barbarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Saif al-Arab said:


> Druze are Druze. They are not Arabs although closely related. As were Hebrews and Israelites, you know.


An "Israelite"_ is_ a "Hebrew".



> Oh, really? That's strange given the many similar examples where Jewish Israelis were involved.


Uniformed soldiers?



> Was there not a case of an Palestinian family being burned alive with only 1 survivor and that Palestinian kid who was abducted and later found dead? What happened with the Jewish perpetrators? Have they received a sufficient punishment?


Two cases. In the first one suspects have been arrested and charged but I think not yet brought to trial.

In the second the Jews - teenagers without Army training - took it upon themselves to seek revenge for the murder of three Israeli teens by Hamas by carrying out their own revenge killing. They were caught and two sentenced to twenty years.and the third to life imprisonment. (The Hamas guy who paid for and ordered the Jews' kidnapped got 3 life sentences and paid the families some compensation.)

I'm sure you can see the contrast between these exceptional actions and the pain caused by war and strife throughout the Muslim world every day. And I maintain that it isn't the existence of Israel that's the problem but the refusal to accept and embrace it and the values it stands for. Because to maintain the fiction of Israel's existence as unjust and Zionists as murderers and thieves has required inverting the truth and warping good and evil for generations. Why should the discontented seek out Jews as targets when authorities much closer to them wield greater oppression - and control much more territory to boot? Why shouldn't the discontented rise in revolt and replace them instead? Welcome to ISIS, boys....


----------



## Mitro

The believer shall be tested, in his wealth, himself, his offspring and family. The believer shall be tested according to the degree of his faith, and when his faith is stronger, the test is larger.
Oh chosen people of bless land the test is almost over stand steadfast.


----------



## django

@Solomon2 SHAME, SHAME......SHAME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

django said:


> @Solomon2 SHAME, SHAME......SHAME.


Read the thread. You erase your post and I will delete this one. That will minimize your embarrassment.


----------



## Mr.Virus

Israel should Thank God for not having any Border with Pakistan


----------



## mohsen

after all these are the same kid killers A.K.A Zionists who killed 500 Qaza children in 50 days.
They are not humans, but intelligent animals.

https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...s-on-still-no-justice-for-war-crimes-victims/


----------

